# BMW Customer Relations



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Amigos i posted this in the other forum aka E 90 post, here's what i wrote and please give them the exact problems im trying to get something out this for everyone!! ok

_Ok amigos as i stated before, I have spoken to Matthew Russel and he gave the correct email address for you to file a notion ok. NO I will not give you guys his personal email, I promised that to him_.

[email protected] or dialing 800-831-1117. Each customer is welcome to open a file with Customer Relations to help ensure follow-up. Keep in mind, the operation of emissions systems is mandated by the government of the country in which the product is sold, and the vehicle manufacturer often has little control over how these systems function. 
Wishing you all the best with your vehicle,
-Matt Russell 
_This is part of the email he sent me so START NOW to make your complaints via that email and the more we complain the more interest they will take on us, and PLEASE be professional no BITCHING or cursing, provide as much info as you can ok!!

Also, I will speak to Scott who left me a message about my concerns. Will keep everyone posted_


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Amigos MAKE SURE you send your concerns to the above email Ive written voice your concerns and issues you have had with your vehicle I hv sent a personal email to one guy here and will try to help him he knows whom i am ok!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Colo328dGirl (Dec 17, 2013)

You need to provide more details such as what are you I mean "we" are complaining about. I have no idea what this tread is about.:dunno:


----------



## DaveN007 (Oct 4, 2013)

Colo328dGirl said:


> You need to provide more details such as what are you I mean "we" are complaining about. I have no idea what this tread is about.:dunno:


1)It has become apparent that the 335d's engine requires regular cleaning to remove build up that is the result of the way the emissions system operates.

2)It appears as though the interval is roughly every 40-60,000 miles. This means that during an engine's 100,000 lifetime it may need to be cleaned twice to continue running.

3)Since this cleaning is required to maintain the normal function of the engine, it should be considered regular maintenance for the vehicle and included in any maintenance plan offered by BMW.

4)BMW did not share with us that during the normal lifespan of the engine (100k miles) we would need to pay $5000-$10000 for this maintenance procedure each time it is required. No one would have bought the car if they new this was going to be the case.

5)BMW should perform this service free of charge to all vehicle owners for the first 100k miles and offer some reasonable estimate of what this service will cost each time it is required beyond 100,000 miles.

6)BMW should make its policy very clear so we can decide what to do with our cars.

What else?


----------



## Colo328dGirl (Dec 17, 2013)

Dave00

Thanks for the clarification. This is something I will be asking about with my 328d.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

DaveN007 said:


> 1)It has become apparent that the 335d's engine requires regular cleaning to remove build up that is the result of the way the emissions system operates.
> 
> 2)It appears as though the interval is roughly every 40-60,000 miles. This means that during an engine's 100,000 lifetime it may need to be cleaned twice to continue running.
> 
> ...


I don't think there is one OEM which considers walnut blasting as part of routine maintenance. Your price is ridiculous btw. I doubt it will be more than $700 or whatever it costs to do the gassers.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Amigos the SIB is in place but the cost I have NO IDEA I will try to convey all of you with the SIB numbers asap when i get it ok


----------



## Diesel Power (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm meeting with a BMW Technical Support Engineer tomorrow. It would be nice to be able to reference this SIB.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Cant garantee this for today but call CR at BMW 1.800.831.1117 and speak to SCOTT ext 8267 and tell him Axel from Puerto Rico sent you ok


----------



## Diesel Power (Oct 2, 2010)

Will do. Thanks for contact info.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

no problemo amigo


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

In CA and some other states there is an extended emissions warranty (out to 80K miles I think) that is separate from the regular OEM coverage. This carbon cleaning would appear of the surface to fall under this warranty. Another thing that sort of bothers me is will BMW consider this "maintenance" and covered under the extended maintenance/care coverage; or as a "repair" covered under the extended repair warranty?:dunno:


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Uncle J as far as BMWNA has told me its not under warranty but at owner cost, they might change IF WE ALL can send them emails about this, but so far between both threads in the forums dont add to 10 emails so I strongly suggest EVERYONE send an email deatiling your issues and WHAT dealer is/not working the SIB and you


----------



## DaveN007 (Oct 4, 2013)

BMWTurboDzl said:


> I don't think there is one OEM which considers walnut blasting as part of routine maintenance. Your price is ridiculous btw. I doubt it will be more than $700 or whatever it costs to do the gassers.


I am referring to the $5000- $15000 quotes people are reporting as costs associated with the aftermath of carbon build up. These have been warranty and out-of-warranty repairs on cars with 40-60k miles on the odometer.

These are not used Ferraris. That is not a reasonable lifespan for an engine in 2014.

If, in fact, the design of the emissions system creates these problems under normal driving conditions then BMW should consider it routine maintenance. That doesn't mean that they pay for it...unless you paid for "all routine maintenance" and they told you that EVERYTHING you need to do to maintain the car was included.:roll eyes:


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Dave I would advise you also to file a complaint thru their email and voice your concern, the mere fact that you have some info that can help us demonstrate to BMWNA that dealers are not fully comlying to our needs might push them to extend our warranties further. Please send them an email.Gracias


----------



## Diesel Power (Oct 2, 2010)

Diesel Power said:


> I'm meeting with a BMW Technical Support Engineer tomorrow. It would be nice to be able to reference this SIB.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


My meeting with the Technical Support Engineer went very well. BMW is going to take care of my 335d. Intake and valves are going to be outsourced for cleaning.

On a side note, membership in the BMWCCA and participation in the local chapter has truly been beneficial. They partner with both BMW and local dealerships, which provides a valuable opportunity to network.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

Good news.!


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Diesel Power how do you think I met my connection in BMWNA at the CCA Convention in Dallas and plan to go there AGAIN 2 yrs from now, I HIGHLY ENCOURAGE everyone to become a member its has its benefits!!!!


----------



## Diesel Power (Oct 2, 2010)

Membership and local participation provided an opportunity to meet the BMW Technical Support Engineer and discover the process to request his involvement.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

Diesel Power said:


> Membership and local participation provided an opportunity to meet the BMW Technical Support Engineer and discover the process to request his involvement.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Bay Area?? if so what dealership if you don't mind...


----------

